

Ask HN: work samples to show in interview? - sundeep

I am going to interview with a company if a few days and have been told that getting some work samples would be highly recommended.<p>This is my first interview ever, and I was wondering what sort of stuff would qualify as work samples?<p>ps: I am interviewing for a developer position
======
nostrademons
Any sort of code is useful. You can tell a lot just from reading a code
sample: you get a sense of the candidate's attention to detail, coding habits,
desire for simplicity, preferred coding standard, technology background, API
design skills, knowledge of standard library functions, and knowledge of
design patterns and idioms.

Try to keep things short & well-written. An interviewer is not going to want
to pore over a 20 KLOC project looking for something cool. A small, well-
defined library that does something useful is best. Like a useful utility
class or small project that does something cool.

~~~
sundeep
> A small project that does something cool ..

I know just the thing,thanks!

------
cperciva
The best way to answer this question is "go look at my website; I've published
a bunch of open source code there".

~~~
sundeep
yeah , that's a pretty good idea. thanks !

 _(runs off to update website)_

